# Homemade corrals?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have not made one but I would assume battery or solar powered fencer with step in posts and electric tape would be pretty easy to toss together.


----------



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

Soemthing like this?
Carpenter Farm Supply Travel Panels


Travel Panel Sets














 






​ http://www.horseforum.com/#Set of eight galvanized panels makes a 15 foot round pen - $264.00
Extra panels - $33.00
Travel Panel Sets














 






​ http://www.horseforum.com/#Set of eight galvanized panels makes a 15 foot round pen - $264.00
Extra panels - $33.00


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have not made one but I would assume battery or solar powered fencer with step in posts and electric tape would be pretty easy to toss together.


That is along the lines of what I have been thinking, but I was hoping someone here might have had something simpler.



rcshawk said:


> Soemthing like this?
> Carpenter Farm Supply Travel Panels
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like they would take up a lot of storage space to haul.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

shaker said:


> That is along the lines of what I have been thinking, but I was hoping someone here might have had something simpler.


I do not think it comes any simpler if you want an actual fence.


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2010)

elctric fence with a battery and some step in post does not take up a lot of room easy to set up. Or find a camp ground that rents stalls. Its all in what you want to do. My horses get to take classes about standing tied at the trailor every time we go to a show or camping.lol


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

When I first started horse camping I used a stock trailer then a 2 h straight load Gn w a 4ft DR. I had 4 12ft gate panels that hung on the side of the trailer(steel). The hanger was at an angle so the gates would slide to the trailer. I tied or bungeed the bottoms to the trailer...I now have a living quarters and can't seem to put any hangers on it so I use an electric fence corral. I don't want the horses tied or near the trailer. They can tear up to much being curious. :wink:
I also bought the Cart a corral. and it was ok except it took up all the rear tack space. It was heavy to place in it's bag and 1 person to grab. And the horse tended to pick it up. Sell it to ya real cheap... ;-)


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

*Cart a Corral?*



Mingiz said:


> When I first started horse camping I used a stock trailer then a 2 h straight load Gn w a 4ft DR. I had 4 12ft gate panels that hung on the side of the trailer(steel). The hanger was at an angle so the gates would slide to the trailer. I tied or bungeed the bottoms to the trailer...I now have a living quarters and can't seem to put any hangers on it so I use an electric fence corral. I don't want the horses tied or near the trailer. They can tear up to much being curious. :wink:
> I also bought the Cart a corral. and it was ok except it took up all the rear tack space. It was heavy to place in it's bag and 1 person to grab. And the horse tended to pick it up. Sell it to ya real cheap... ;-)


 
I had to google it to see what a Cart a Corral was. :lol:

PM sent.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

This is what I use:

for posts:
Zareba Pigtail Post, 39 in., Pack of 10 - 3605469 | Tractor Supply Company


for wire:
Electric Fence Wire, 200 M/656 ft. - 3601083 | Tractor Supply Company

for charger:

Zareba Fencer SP504 Battery - 3604942 | Tractor Supply Company

I have a friend who got extra loops to put lower on his posts so that he could run two strands around his. I don't know where he got them, but TS doesn't carry them, and the one strand holds both of my guys just fine.


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

charlicata said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> for posts:
> Zareba Pigtail Post, 39 in., Pack of 10 - 3605469 | Tractor Supply Company
> ...


I couldn't find any step in post like that at my local TSC store. I guess I will have to ask somebody about them. :lol:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Any step in type will work..Most people use the plastic type...I use them and rope type electric fencing and a solar charger...:wink: I have a reel that I keep the elec wire on that way it doesn't get broken wired inside and it's neater and easier to store...


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with Mingiz. I saw some people a couple of weeks ago with just the regular step in posts. With all the pigtails on the one's that I have, even when I have them all together with a twister around them, they tend to spread apart other than where I have the twister. I'm thinking of just getting the regular posts to take up even less room. That way I can also run the extra wire a little lower if need be. Although, I did see somebody with a homemade corral like mine using a golf club bag to carry their posts. It would just be cheaper for me to get the posts though...lol.


----------

